# Ortho's Orthenex



## phrag guy (Dec 1, 2009)

I read a thread some where about using this product on orchids.
Has anyone ever used it.
Thanks


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2009)

I remember an orchid club member using orthene on his orchids. He mixed it up in a bucket with water and dunked all of his plants. Most lived, a few didn't. He had much better luck with powdered orthene; the oil-based form can burn leaves and cause more problems


----------



## Ernie (Dec 1, 2009)

We use it. Works well IMO. Yes, in the liquid version, the solvent can damage sensitive plants. Hydrate your plants well a day or two before with just water, no fertilizer. Spray when no direct sun and when temps are 75 or cooler. The wp (wettable powder) version has less toxicity, but is harder to find. This stuff is hard core people and pet poison! Don't use it in your home! 

-Ernie


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree. The bottled liquid version will likely hurt your plants whereas the granular version mixed with water likely will not. However, as stated above, this stuff is highly toxic to mammals and bees and moderately toxic to birds. You must use extreme caution and protect yourself and your pets from ingestion, from inhalation of the spray mist, and from contact with skin and eyes. Be forewarned: Orthene (acephate) reeks! It stinks! Ack! It's awful! The stench can be overpoweringly strong! Never use this product indoors...you will be sorry if you do.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks everyone,sounds to dangerous to me


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree Orthene stinks. but I am hoping all my mealie bugs are gone. I believe they are now  but I still have wait and see. I didn't use the product you listed but I had one with Orthene in it.


----------



## Candace (Dec 2, 2009)

Orthene WP is a better product for orchids than the liquid version. I buy mine from www.rosemania.com. It does stink, but it's a good reminder to protect yourself and stay out of the g.h. until the smell goes away(a couple of days usually). Many pesticides that are actually worth the money, are dangerous to some extent. Hence the need for precaution and reading the directions of each product.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

The good thing is to avoid such products!!! Look for something more environmental friendly...


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> The good thing is to avoid such products!!! Look for something more environmental friendly...



I agree, but I was desperate. Once they are gone, I hope not to use them or need to do "preventative sprays".


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

ok


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 3, 2009)

Why don't you use Merit? It is safer for your health.

Paphman910


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 5, 2009)

Hehehe I use a combination of Orthene WP97 and imadicloprid (Merit). I use it only outdoors while wearing protective gear, and I use it only when faced with horrid bugs I've failed to eradicate using other means...pests like mealybugs, scale etc. Oh it stinks really bad, but I am very careful not to poison myself. It's a great combination in my opinion.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------

